# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اشتباه وارد کردن کد ملی موقع ثبت نام! ویرایش ممکنه؟

## -AMiN-

*سلام دوستان
یکی از اشنایان ما موقع ثبت نام کنکور اطلاعاتش درست بوده اما بعد از ویرایش کدملی اشتباه وارد کرده ! اصلا یه عدد عجیبیه تا الان هم دقت نکرده چون شماره شناسنامه ش درسته و با کد ملی یکیه
چجور میشه ویرایشش کرد؟ اصلا امکان داره؟
و اینکه چون کد ملی و شماره شناسنامه اش یکیه امکان داره مشکلی به وجود نیاد؟
پیشاپیش ممنون از جواب ها*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

فک کنم زمان دریافت برگه ورود به جلسه یه بار امکان ویرایش میدن

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl


فک کنم زمان دریافت برگه ورود به جلسه یه بار امکان ویرایش میدن


خودمم همینو میگم اما دقیق نمیدونم کد ملی ویرایش میشه یا نه !
یا اینکه ویرایش فقط مخصوص مغایرت اطلاعات کارت با اطلاعات ثبت نامیه یا کلا اشتباه در ثبت نام هم ویرایش میشه*

----------


## artim

> *سلام دوستان
> یکی از اشنایان ما موقع ثبت نام کنکور اطلاعاتش درست بوده اما بعد از ویرایش کدملی اشتباه وارد کرده ! اصلا یه عدد عجیبیه تا الان هم دقت نکرده چون شماره شناسنامه ش درسته و با کد ملی یکیه
> چجور میشه ویرایشش کرد؟ اصلا امکان داره؟
> و اینکه چون کد ملی و شماره شناسنامه اش یکیه امکان داره مشکلی به وجود نیاد؟
> پیشاپیش ممنون از جواب ها*


زمان صدور کارت میتونی درخواست ویرایش بدی کد ملیتم ویرایش میشه

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط artim


زمان صدور کارت میتونی درخواست ویرایش بدی کد ملیتم ویرایش میشه


خدا کنه اینجور بشه.طفلک خیلی ریخته به هم*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط artim


زمان صدور کارت میتونی درخواست ویرایش بدی کد ملیتم ویرایش میشه


داداش الان پاسخگو سنجش جواب داد که اگه ثبت نام کردی و کد ملیت اشتباهه برو اموزش پرورش و اصلاح کن تا دوباره بفرستن سازمان سنجش 
تا جایی که یادمه کد ملی رو خود سیستم ثبت نام بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی نوشته بود و قابل ویرایش نبود..سوابق تحصیلی این مشخصاتش درسته و شماره شناسنامش هم همینطور درضمن تو سایت دیپ کد کد ملی ننوشتن
و عجیب تر از اینا کد ملی در ثبت نام اول و ویرایش بعدی درست بوده ولی در ویرایش سوم اشتباه شده 
نمیدونم مشکل از سیستم سنجشه یا اموزش پرورش یا چیز دیگ*

----------


## saj8jad

> *سلام دوستان
> یکی از اشنایان ما موقع ثبت نام کنکور اطلاعاتش درست بوده اما بعد از ویرایش کدملی اشتباه وارد کرده ! اصلا یه عدد عجیبیه تا الان هم دقت نکرده چون شماره شناسنامه ش درسته و با کد ملی یکیه
> چجور میشه ویرایشش کرد؟ اصلا امکان داره؟
> و اینکه چون کد ملی و شماره شناسنامه اش یکیه امکان داره مشکلی به وجود نیاد؟
> پیشاپیش ممنون از جواب ها*


سلام

از طریق *سیستم پاسخگویی > ارسال درخواست* سایت سازمان سنجش بگو دوستت درخواست بده بررسی کنند ، مشکلش حل میشه ان شاء الله

یه چیز دیگه ای که هستش اینه که موقع ثبت نام کنکور شما وقتی کد سوابق رو میزینید دیگه اطلاعاتتون از قبیل نام، نام خانوادگی، شماره شناسنامه، شماره ملی و عنوان دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی به صورت خودکار فیلدهاش پر میشن و غیرقابل ویرایش هستش ، اون احتمالا مشکل از خودت سایت سازمان سنجش هستش که باید درخواست بدید مسئول مربوطه مشکل رو بررسی کنه و در سیستم مربوطه اقدامات لازم رو اعمال کنه

موفق باشید

----------


## mina_77

یک هفته مونوه به کنکور فکر میکنم بازم تایم ویرایش میزارن
من براش دعا میکنم مشکلش حل شه
پارسال خودم یه مشکلی داشتم سر اسم فامیلم
غلط املایی داشت :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
مردم و زنده شدم

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


سلام

از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی > ارسال درخواست سایت سازمان سنجش بگو دوستت درخواست بده بررسی کنند ، مشکلش حل میشه ان شاء الله

یه چیز دیگه ای که هستش اینه که موقع ثبت نام کنکور شما وقتی کد سوابق رو میزینید دیگه اطلاعاتتون از قبیل نام، نام خانوادگی، شماره شناسنامه، شماره ملی و عنوان دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی به صورت خودکار فیلدهاش پر میشن و غیرقابل ویرایش هستش ، اون احتمالا مشکل از خودت سایت سازمان سنجش هستش که باید درخواست بدید مسئول مربوطه مشکل رو بررسی کنه و در سیستم مربوطه اقدامات لازم رو اعمال کنه

موفق باشید


پاسخگو گفت ب دوستم بگم موقع دریافت کارت ویرایش کنه
یعنی مطمئن باشیم که دیگه مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟! اخه شک داشتم زمان دریافت کارت کدملی رو بشه ویرایش کرد*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> پاسخگو گفت ب دوستم بگم موقع دریافت کارت ویرایش کنه
> یعنی مطمئن باشیم که دیگه مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟! اخه شک داشتم زمان دریافت کارت کدملی رو بشه ویرایش کرد*


سلام

تاجایی که حضور ذهن دارم فیلد یکی از  شماره شناسنامه یا  شماره ملی  رو نمیشد ویرایش کرد و اتوماتیک سیستم وقتی کد سوابق رو میزدی یکی از این فیلد ها رو پر میکرد و یکی از این فیلد ها که احتمالا باید شماره ملی باشه رو باید دستی پر میکردی و فکر میکنم بشه ویرایشش زد ولی بازم مطمئن نیستم عزیز

یک راه دیگه هم اینه که وقتی کارت ورود به جلسه رو پرینت گرفته یه سری باجه ها هستند که خود سازمان سنجش اعلام میکنه میشه رجوع کرد و مشکلات این چنینی رو مطرح کرد و اونا خودشون درست میکنن

و در نهایت اگر پاسخگوی سازمان سنجش گفت میشه ویرایش زدش پس قطعا میشه و مشکلی نیست

----------

